# home made plaster



## alfalfa

Does anyone have a good formula for home made plaster? I have some plaster cloth, but it sucks and I figured I could make something better. I did once in cubscouts. That was a long time ago and I can't remember how. I think using flour will work. But what else to mix with it beats me. :dunno:


----------



## ntrainlover

Paper towels flower and water I was told works. 
I dont know the formula.:lol_hitting:


----------



## alfalfa

Yeah, that works and as good as I am at making bread I could sell it as a lethal waepon. 
I was hoping there was something to add to the flour and water to make it more like cement.
Maybe sand from the soil in the yard? 
I will just have to experiment.


----------



## sptrains.com

I did my whole layout with plaster cloth, and I think it's the easiest way of handling scenery. The important thing is to make sure the bumpy side is up, then just smooth the bumps after dipping it in a pan of water. No muss, no fuss.


----------



## alfalfa

sptrains.com said:


> I did my whole layout with plaster cloth, and I think it's the easiest way of handling scenery. The important thing is to make sure the bumpy side is up, then just smooth the bumps after dipping it in a pan of water. No muss, no fuss.


Could you explain a little more and maybe post some pics? I am new to this and can not imagine plaster clothing an entire layout. 

I do know how to use the stuff its just..................???


----------



## sptrains.com

Sure,

Here are some pictures:









This picture shows all of the foam risers installed, this is a 4x8 layout for HO












Next I installed some flat foam, and tunnel sides to keep the trains safe as they go through the mountain You'll notice that I've formed newspaper balls under the layout. This allows me to get a very organic shape, quickly and easily

I hope this helps!

Josh









The plaster cloth goes over in at least 2 layers, in some spots I did 3, but the entire thing is fully plastered here, and painted with a wash of coffee and other watercolors. I just splash the color on the sides and let it run down and blend together.









Now I just added the beginnings of foliage, ballast and track. Things are starting to look good









Proto 2000 DCC w/ Sound Conrail engine running on the layout. Notice the lights are now working across the layout. It was a real pain feeding the wires through the layout. I used a coat hanger to feed everything through.


----------



## alfalfa

Let me explain my confusion a little better.
Do you plaster cloth flat areas and lakes and rivers?
I thought it was just for mountains and hills.


----------



## sptrains.com

I use some flat pieces of foam as a base around buildings and stuff, but yes, everything on the layout has at least 2 layers of plaster over it, so that it's all blended together and is one seamless shell, that takes paint, and other supplies evenly.


----------



## alfalfa

Wow! :thumbsup:
I really did not expect a reply.
That is very impresive and now I can see what you are talking about.
Also, that is like the layout I am trying to create. Just no inclines because my loco is crap and this is a trial run and learnig layout for me. I did make a mountain.  It does not look as good as yours, but hey, what can I say. :dunno:


----------



## alfalfa

Yeah, the foam base I have does not take paint well. I also like your trick of using coffee to add color. I have done the same. I mixed it with some EARTH COLORS liquid pigment in order to stretch it.


----------



## sptrains.com

The liquid pigment earth colors are amazing, you can just keep adding water over and over again, and the color just keeps on coming!


----------



## ntrainlover

Ope the layout works the way you expect.


----------



## alfalfa

ntrainlover said:


> Ope the layout works the way you expect.


Thank you again.

I am having lots of fun with it even though it does stress me out at times. That is what makes the fact that when it works soo pleasing.


----------



## aionta

*plaster scenery*

Hello Alfalfa and welcome

I tend to over research things before I do anything,
so I purchased the WoodlandScenics video that shows how to 
create a layout the way sptrains has done. The video does a good job of making the whole process seem very simple.

It was worth watching

Aaron


----------

